# Dating fast food honeys?



## Dick Dasher (Jun 22, 2020)

The Dick man met a cute honey who works at Chipolte and got her number. Can the Dick man get de-activated from DD if he seals the deal? The Dick man has landed plenty of ladies from resturants in the past but this one seems really crazy. The Dick man loves them crazy. 

The Dick man is planning on sealing the deal raw dog regardless. The Dick man just wants to know what kinda risk he's looking at.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

STIs, but bears aren't too concerned about that.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Dick Dasher said:


> The Dick man met a cute honey who works at Chipolte and got her number. Can the Dick man get de-activated from DD if he seals the deal? The Dick man has landed plenty of ladies from resturants in the past but this one seems really crazy. The Dick man loves them crazy.
> 
> The Dick man is planning on sealing the deal raw dog regardless. The Dick man just wants to know what kinda risk he's looking at.


Just protect yourself. Roll up the windows and lock the doors. Keep in mind the definition of love is something a woman does when a guy is screwing her!


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Keep all contact separate from DD. 
Don't pick her up or drop her off at work. Also stop taking requests from that location when she is at work. 
Now she is just another girl. 

When you say crazy do you mean crazy or freaky?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

@Samman is this your sock account? If so, glad you finally got some.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Dick Dasher said:


> The Dick man met a cute honey who works at Chipolte and got her number. Can the Dick man get de-activated from DD if he seals the deal? The Dick man has landed plenty of ladies from resturants in the past but this one seems really crazy. The Dick man loves them crazy.
> 
> The Dick man is planning on sealing the deal raw dog regardless. The Dick man just wants to know what kinda risk he's looking at.


YOLO. If she's not doing you she'll be doing somebody else.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> Keep all contact separate from DD.
> Don't pick her up or drop her off at work. Also stop taking requests from that location when she is at work.
> Now she is just another girl.
> 
> When you say crazy do you mean crazy or freaky?


This gentleman made an excellent point. Make sure you understand that...
Do not meet her at her work place for any reason...
Let her call you...


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Wrap it up and pound it out.

If shes walking bowlegged the next day you did your job right


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

And don't go to her place , in case the boyfriend shows up.


----------

